# best bindings for the lib tech skate banana??



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I am pretty sure im gonna get the lib tech skate banana. what are some good bindings out there for this board?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Get a Capita Indoor Survival FK and put Union Forces on it. 

Don't be a sheep... Everyone and their mom rides bananas and the reverse camber is fucked up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

HAHAHAHA, I love this forum, soo often someone mentions something or asks a question, and guaranteed at least 2 or more people are like "fuck that, you should get this instead" 

Everyone and there mom rides bananas? How about union forces which you suggested, does not very many people rock those?

Not knockin ya Milo303, just sayin, I find it funny...lol

As far as bindings go rocket, union force and burton cartels seem to be pretty popular for good reason, I have the cartels on my 08 burton twin, and they rock, I put the yellow burton missions on my banana though for obvious reasons and although not mega high end, I am happy with them so far....


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm starting to think milo works for capita:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I hear a lot of good things about the capita boards, when I decide to buy another one(when the wife decides to let me I should say, lol), will be between capita and NS for sure...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just know what works for me and I refuse to be a sheep 

And ya, a TON of people in CO ride those fucking bananas. I saw a crew of 8 people ALL riding them the other day.

I personally feel banana is a shitty designed reverse camber and there's better options out there, so I voice my opinion openly ( =


And man, there's a lot of savvy kats on this forum that have opinions to offer. It's a great place to help open ones eyes to what else is available in the snowboarding world.

It's so easy for people to get caught up in the Burton and Mervin marketing that a huge portion of our community doesn't think anything else is worth a shit....

There's a lot of people on this forum that are doing our community good by promoting the small guys that are still in it to make the best products available. And not just what will see today.

I love it ( =


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow a crew of 8 thats pathetic...were they all different colors at least? lol

I'm not at all saying I disagree with you...

I am curious though, you say you are promoting the little guy who makes awesome boards.
Once they get big from all this promoting, will you still like them so much, or will they be added to your burton/mervin marketing monster category?

What happens once people realize that Capita boards are the best and 50% or more people on the hill ride them?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I just know what works for me and I refuse to be a sheep
> 
> And ya, a TON of people in CO ride those fucking bananas. I saw a crew of 8 people ALL riding them the other day.
> 
> ...


I think capita has a lot of people being over hyped also(at least on this website) Not as much as union though.

btw i own 3 capita boards and would recommend them:thumbsup:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nobody remains the best forever... imo Capita has the best bang for the buck THIS season within their lineup.

And I don't care what size your company is, if your gear is for real, then I will buy it. I try to look past marketing schemes and demo/investigate rather then being sold on a fancy word like banana, or buying gear because you've heard the name before.

Does that help with your devils advocate thing you got going on? ( =

And ya the bananas were different colors haha


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

reminds me of these 2 brothers at my hill that both ride park rockers and flux bindings.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

seant46 said:


> I think capita has a lot of people being over hyped also(at least on this website) Not as much as union though.
> 
> btw i own 3 capita boards and would recommend them:thumbsup:


I think Union gets more heat from this site then Capita actually.... Even thought they're the same company and all.

Union Force and Rome 390s are widely discussed on this forum.

And ya I own 2 2010 Capitas but I'm leaning heavily towards YES for next years stick if I get one. Really wanting to check out this serrated edging but as of right now they aren't wide enough for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

seant46 said:


> reminds me of these 2 brothers at my hill that both ride park rockers and flux bindings.


Thats a little different though, they are brothers, maybe their parents went out and bought both of them the same shit for christmas or something, lol.

My parents did gay shit like that all the time when I was younger. They bought me and my brother the same fucking jacket one year, and then wondered why we never wore them at the same time...idiots, lol...


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

BBailey said:


> Thats a little different though, they are brothers, maybe their parents went out and bought both of them the same shit for christmas or something, lol.
> 
> My parents did gay shit like that all the time when I was younger. They bought me and my brother the same fucking jacket one year, and then wondered why we never wore them at the same time...idiots, lol...


LOL ya could be.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Fuck that... I'm glad I'm an only child ( =


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Fuck that... I'm glad I'm an only child ( =


Oh buddy, you have no idea! lol...sucks. That's the whole reason I told the wife we are having one kid. period. no discussion. lol


----------

